# Riaz On Leave



## Riaz (13/5/14)

hi guys

so my exam period has come.

im writing my first paper on Thursday, so ill be off tomorrow (the company i work for allows me the day off before and the day I write) and Thursday.

i will however check in intermittently on the forum (i just cant stay away no matter how hard i try  ) which is a good thing, i promise.

wish me luck

ill be back in full force on friday (from work LOL) but then writing again next Tuesday (so yes, ill be off monday and tuesday next week)

agh what the hell, might as well mention when my last paper is one time LOL

then i write again the following wednesday (the vape meet is the saturday before this paper- which is a crap paper also- auditing)

see you guys soon, and VAPE ON!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Good luck @Riaz, hope all goes well.


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/5/14)

good luck ..


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

Good Luck @Riaz and go F#@ study!


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

All the best.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/14)

Best if luck! See ya at the meet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/5/14)

Good luck man! Study as hard as you vape!


----------



## thekeeperza (13/5/14)

Best of luck!


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

thanks guys


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/5/14)

Thumbs up to you @Riaz buddy  Go get them


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

Good Luck


----------



## ShaneW (13/5/14)

Good Luck bud

Rock that distinction!


----------

